# DeWalt 611pk Questions



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi I just recently purchased a DeWalt 611 combo kit. I do have a few questions,I'm hoping it isn't an imposition,I've searched,but cannot find what I'm looking for.

The plunge base has a set of holes in it to attach an edge guide. There are two 81mm (I think) holes that go through the base that I think are used for an edge guide.However there are two more holes set above them that have recesses for a stepped set of rods to go into. Anyone know what the upper rod holes are used for?

The kit came with a somewhat poor bag to keep the kit in.I'm a little adverse to using it as I prefer not to have power tools banging around against each other. I was considering making a carrying case to store it all in. Oddly I can find no examples of such a thing. Does anyone ever build their own cases?

One of the things I purchased along side the kit was an edge guide the 6913. Apparently this was made to fit every DeWalt router.As a result it does not appear to be a precision fitted guide.In fact I don't like the looks of it and am hesitant to use it.What's the prevailing opinion on this guide?

Lastly does anyone know what thread size the wing bolts are on this model? I want to buy a few extra,as well as base mounting screws,but don't know what it needs.

Will likely have more questions,but I guess that will do for now..

Thanks For Looking


----------



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

I have the PC 42690 Premium guide and it works great on my DW611 PK


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

Smokindog,I have the pc guide,but it is for a different router. I am thinking I'll see if I can buy the stud block from the other model and convert mine. Thought about just sending the 6913 guide back,but it probably cost as much to ship it as it cost to buy it.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TWBryan said:


> *Lastly does anyone know what thread size the wing bolts are on this model? I want to buy a few extra,as well as base mounting screws,but don't know what it needs.*
> 
> Will likely have more questions,but I guess that will do for now..
> 
> Thanks For Looking


I suggest if you want to buy extra parts you go to the best sources. 

Right to DeWalt support, or

DeWALT DWP611PK Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com

I would buy original parts. Sometimes they can be oddball lengths that are equipment specific. You may find, that, buying from the above two sources is cheaper then the hardware stores (even with shipping). You get the right part and no frustration.


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks schnewj,can't afford to put more on the credit card for the moment,so I will try my luck at the hardware store...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TWBryan said:


> Thanks schnewj,can't afford to put more on the credit card for the moment,so I will try my luck at the hardware store...


Totally understandable. I just wanted to give you some viable options. You shouldn't have any problems getting the fasteners. I just wanted to point out that sometimes they are not standard lengths. This isn't a problem as you can always trim them back if they are too long.

I have actually gotten cheaper prices on some replacement part directly from the manufacturer's source, then some of the eCommerce sources on the net. Just something to keep in mind for the future.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The Dewalt wing bolts and springs that you are looking for aren't listed in the DW611 parts, but are in the 6913 guide parts list. In OEM Replacement parts for Tools, Appliances, Consumer Electronics and more | eReplacement Parts they are
not cheap, but they can be obtained. They will fit any of the DeWalt routers with the guide rod holes. The threaded holes in the top of the router base above the guide rod holes are where these go, and they lock the guide rods in position. 

Screw,Wing
Part Number: 326573-01

Spring
Part Number: 868082-00

I like using my CRB7 router guide much more that the DW6913. With the extra guide rods
it will fit any router with guide rod holes. If you want a better and more precise edge guide that will work for many uses, look into the CRB7. I'm very pleased with mine.
You will still need the wing bolts and springs above to use it with your DW611.

Charley


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

schnewj,yes,and I will reference your link next month and order about 4 of those,along with a pc stud block. For today I managed to find some bolts to attach a different base plate and some hex head to use on guide rods should I require them in the meantime. 

CharleyL,thanks that will make finding them a little easier. I've read a bit about the crb7 router base plate/guide assembly.People seem to really like the versatility. I can't afford one right now. Next month I'm hoping to order a stud block part so I can use my current porter cable guide with the dewalt 611. 

Eventually I'm thinking of buying a plunge base for my old 5615 Milwaukee router. I understand the routers are now made in china.Not sure where mine was made I bought it years ago.I figure adding the plunge base will be an economical way to totally replace the pc 8529.

No one makes carrying cases to protect their tools?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When we did the small router comparison testing the SBD Rep was kind enough to loan me a 611. I was uncomfortable with the offset handles; is this something that anyone else didn't like?

All of the routers performed well and it really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TWBryan said:


> schnewj,yes,and I will reference your link next month and order about 4 of those,along with a pc stud block. For today I managed to find some bolts to attach a different base plate and some hex head to use on guide rods should I require them in the meantime.
> 
> CharleyL,thanks that will make finding them a little easier. I've read a bit about the crb7 router base plate/guide assembly.People seem to really like the versatility. I can't afford one right now. Next month I'm hoping to order a stud block part so I can use my current porter cable guide with the dewalt 611.
> 
> ...


I do like my CRB7! Yes, it is a little pricey. I got mine from Hartville Tools a couple of years ago. It was around $80 complete. They had the newer model listed at the older model price. I got every thing but the edge guide. 

Some will argue that they can make jigs to do everything that the CRB7 will do. True, but now you have to store a bunch of different jigs. The CRB7 only has a ~ 8x6x3 footprint in a drawer and takes little effort to set-up. This is a real plus for those of us who are space challenged.

I think that very few manufacturers supply blow mold plastic cases anymore. I rarely use them. I keep mine stored in drawers or on shelves. They take up less room. Again, space challenged. Most are now supplied with zippered soft cases with handles. Not much protection when transporting but somewhat easier to carry.


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

Mike,I haven't used mine yet.I have it set up now to (finally) work on a block of wood tomorrow morning. I guess I'll let everyone know then how it works.

schnewj, I like the point you made. Currently I'm tremendously space challenged and hope to get rid of a lot of things so I'll have room for things like a router table,etc.

What kind of work can this crb7 be used for? Any specific operations it accomplishes?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you Mike,that does make it seem awfully useful.  Who knows ,maybe I can afford one after a while.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Additional Information on the CRB7*

@TWBryan

You might want to read the threads below. It provides a lot of ancillary information on the CRB7, MK3 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/47109-crb7-router-base.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/55921-using-m-power-crb-7-cut-circles.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim, HarrySin posted photos of the build for his circle cutting jig which is similar to the CRB7 but without the micro adjust. You should find it in our jigs and fixtures section.


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

schnewj-Thanks for the links 

Mike-I'll checking jigs and fixtures very shortly.

Used the little router this morning and free-hand routed out a recess for the project I'm working on. Problems ensued due to the base plate I made (no vacuum holes,doh!) . I managed to get the job done though the results are a tad crude. 

The next part requires me to put in a slot in the same small block. When I didn't have the right bolts to attach a guide I have to the 611, I decided to try the 6913. Unfortunately it is far too large,and too crudely made for it to do the job. So I am looking at making my own edge guide. I'll probably head to lowes tomorrow and get some screw in inserts and possibly some rod and small pieces of wood. 

As far as the router's performance goes it functioned very well,despite my clumsy floundering. I can recommend the Dewalt 611pk,but not the 6913 guide. Off to look at jig pictures to get some ideas..


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

Built my edge guide finally and hope to use it tomorrow. Picture shows long bolts in place,but they were cut shorter this morning.


----------

